# New humi came in!!! Cheaphumidors.com!!!



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

75-100 Count... Looks alot nicer than the pics on the site!!!:nod:

It was an imperfect... I see the imperfections, but can't believe they call it imperfect!!! If you get my drift... This thing was a steal! $45 shipped?!?!?!:shocked: How can you beat that? Came with a humidifier & hygrometer too... Passed the "swoosh test" with flying colors...

This is going to be my "Primo Humi", my "Treasuredor", so to speak.:tongue1:

Probably wouldn't have been my first choice normally, but @ the price I got it at... I couldn't be happier!!! Like I said, It looks much better in person.:nod:


























They got this thing to me lightning fast too!

Many thanks to the guys @ Cheaphumidors.com! Excellent service all the way around!!! :rockon:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome humi man, Congratz!

I'm in the market for a new humi and have been keeping my eye on the imperfects section.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great looking humi man, can't wait to see it filled up.


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice humi - have fun filling it up.
And don't forget to give it time to season well before putting cigars in.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sure it will look even better filled up! :thumb:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats a really nice looking humi. Good veneer inlays.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I ordered a similar one from them and they got mine shipped lightning fast, too. Yours looks as good as mine. Let us know when you fill it.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats.. They have some steals in that imperfect section..


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Great looking humi. Where is the imperfection? I ordered an imperfect from Cheaphumidors and it took several hours before I saw the "ding". I also had a great experience with the company and will defiantly do business with them again.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice score..$45 you can't beat that!!!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool looking top on that humi...I like it Jason! Good buy!


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Jason. Very nice humi! Good deal!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats sir! I've basically fallen in love with a lot of their wares. Kudos on that significant win on your part though! :madgrin:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> Congrats.. They have some steals in that imperfect section..


Oh so true


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

P_Roberts said:


> Great looking humi. Where is the imperfection? I ordered an imperfect from Cheaphumidors and it took several hours before I saw the "ding". I also had a great experience with the company and will defiantly do business with them again.


I did the same thing.:lol:

There are a couple of slight _scratches_ on the top??? I don't even think you can call them that. They're really small, & you can't even see them unless you hold it in the light a certain way. They don't effect the surface any... They don't even go through the top coat finish at all. It's not like you can unfinished wood under them or anything... I really don't see anybody even complaining about something so small hosestly.

To me, it shows me that they have pretty tight quality control over there.:nod:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm so stoked you guys have all had great experiences with us. We don't settle for anything less.

I'm glad you liked your purchase. If anything has the smallest imperfection, we don't sell it in the regular section. The slightest ding from the guys in the warehouse, or slight warping in one of the inlays, really anything gets it that "imperfect" label and makes it a steal. Honestly, we'd usually rather take a loss on an item selling it as imperfect than sell something that has a scratch to a customer who then gets ticked.

This is the cigar biz, with the world's happiest people. If we piss y'all off, we're really doing something wrong LOL!

Don't forget to post some pictures of that once you get it stocked!

:drinking:



fuente~fuente said:


> I did the same thing.:lol:
> 
> There are a couple of slight _scratches_ on the top??? I don't even think you can call them that. They're really small, & you can't even see them unless you hold it in the light a certain way. They don't effect the surface any... They don't even go through the top coat finish at all. It's not like you can unfinished wood under them or anything... I really don't see anybody even complaining about something so small hosestly.
> 
> To me, it shows me that they have pretty tight quality control over there.:nod:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just placed an order today at Cheaphumidors for my first Humi.. I must say Sam, you run a pretty great site.. Can't wait to get mine in..


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow very nice.

Now I need to find one. I have been looking there but never see anything listed in the imperfects.

Sam go kick one for me so it can be added to the imperfects


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Sam...

See... This is what I'm talking about. _This_ is what _service_ is all about...

I don't mind at all giving you guys a shameless plug for this purchase.

This is my 2nd humi... My other is a 125 count that is overflowing. I was really about to "tupperdore" some of my "everydayers", & leave my primos in my humi, when I saw another smaller 50 count humi on your website... I then decided, for the heck of it, to check the "imperfects"... Seen the bigger "imperfect", for the same $$$... No brainer for me.

Hope this thread helps you guys pick up a few customers... I know you gained a loyal one in me after this purchase.:nod:

There are plans to get a *MUCH BIGGER* one in the near future. I know who I'll get it from. _Pre-approved by the wifey of course!!!:lol:_


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

ROFL I've managed to find a job where I smoke, drink, and talk to happy people online all day. Not entirely sure I want to go start kicking stuff in the warehouse 

Let me know which one you're looking at, I'll see if we have one in the warehouse that could be "imperfect".



Magicseven said:


> Sam go kick one for me so it can be added to the imperfects


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I just wanted to say guys that y'alls positive feedback really means a lot to us. I printed this thread and posted it in the break room and it's helped make everyone feel pretty good. It's nice to know that our hard work is appreciated, especially since we've all been working pretty much around the clock since Friday with this whole free shipping thing going on. Everyone likes working for a company that makes people happy


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife is thinking about buying one for me for Christmas.

I just wants something that hold between 100 and 150 and looks nice.

And Sam if your hiring let me know! LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> I just wanted to say guys that y'alls positive feedback really means a lot to us. I printed this thread and posted it in the break room and it's helped make everyone feel pretty good. It's nice to know that our hard work is appreciated, especially since we've all been working pretty much around the clock since Friday with this whole free shipping thing going on. Everyone likes working for a company that makes people happy


Glad it could be a moral booster!!!:rotfl:

Now you guys get back to work, & quit dilly-dallying around!!! You gotta get Santa's sleigh filled up so they'll be even more very happy boys & girls out there!:thumb:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet deal.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Now you guys get back to work, & quit dilly-dallying around!!! You gotta get Santa's sleigh filled up so they'll be even more very happy boys & girls out there!:thumb:


lol Yessuh!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Outstanding buy, especially at $45!! I love humidors and am intrigued by the functionality as well as the beauty they bring to any room.


----------

